# Cannot start up the PC



## Beacon (Oct 12, 2006)

Not sure whatsection to put this in,but I'm using XP so...

Anyway, I just restarted my PC, and the PC wouldn't start up - the power came on, the fans and lights go fine, but nothing ever comes up on the screen. I've restarted multiple times, removed and replaced the CMOS battery and done the jumper thing on my mobo multiple times, to no avail. My motherboard is the ASUS P5N32-E SLI, and my processor is an Intel Core2Duo E4300. Can anyone help please?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Beacon !

What video card do you have ? Check that it's correctly seated. Do you have a friend who has a PCI-E video card you could borrow to test your computer with ?

Also retry with only one stick of ram, and try different ram slots.

What are your complete system specs ? (check the link in my sig) What are the Power Supply brand and model (the infos are written on the sticker that's on the side of the PSU) ?


----------



## Beacon (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi, I have an nVidia 8800 GTX, and no, I don't know anyone with a PCI-E card 
I shall try the RAM this evening, but I know I have a GameXStream850W PSU.

So what do you think the problem is?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you reckon you could have done anything out of the ordinary since the last time that computer booted fine ? If you think you could have moved the case, it has to be some unpluged cable or some hardware part that's not correctly seated. Check all the power cables from the PSU and the video card first.

Before you read what follows, always remember to unplug the power cable and regularly touch a metal part of the case to discharge your own static electricity before you handle internal components.

Prepare your motherboard manual. If you don't have it or if you've lost it, you can download it here : http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5N32-E SLI
In the manual you should find most of the informations you need on how to remove/reset the stuff that's on the motherboard, but feel free to ask if you're unsure about something.

Would be a good idea to read that manual thoroughly now if you haven't done so yet so that you become familiar with all the features of your motherboard.

Now strip your system down to the max : unplug all hard drives, cd/dvd drives and PCI cards from the motherboard. Leave only the cpu/heatsink/fan, one stick of ram and your video card. The only cables remaining at the back of the case should be the monitor and power cables (keyboard is optional until we get something to appear on the monitor).

Check that the ram, cpu heatsink, fan and video card are well seated and that the secondary power plug of the video card is pluged in (refer to the manual). Check that there isn't too much dust in the fans. Then retry to boot and report with the result.

Next things to try are to move the ram stick to another ram slot, move the video card to another pci-e 16x slot and use another power plug from the PSU for the video card.

If it still doesn't work, refer to this guide for the comprehensive troubleshooting method :
http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...w-troubleshoot-motherboard-issues-part-i.html

Once you checked all those points, there's not much more you can try if you have no replacement parts to test your system with or another compatible computer to test your own parts in. See if you have a friend that's willing to take part in those experiments. If you're unsure about the compatibility of the different parts, provide us with the specs and we'll tell you about it.


----------



## Beacon (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, I recently tried to replace my Northbridge heatsink before this happened, but couldn't get the second push-pin out of the mobo, could that be it? I pushed the first pin back in, but it seems to be a bit looses, and I can't seem to push it back in place.
I tried removing all non-essential components to no avail, everything is well seated and all fans are clear of dust, as well as the video card having it's extra power connected fine


----------



## Beacon (Oct 12, 2006)

Great, now I've tried to put my RAM back in, and when I put one end in, the other won't go in, and they won't both go in at the same time either.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

You have to solve the problem about your northbridge heatsink being loose.

You don't insert a ram stick by putting one end in the slot then the other one. You have to insert both ends of the stick at the same time. Make sure that you're inserting the stick in the right way (there's a notch on it that has to match the break on the socket). Check that the video card isn't in the way of the bottom retaining clip. Slowly insert the ram stick perpendicularly in the slot until both retaining clip snap back in place.

One next step you could try is completely remove the motherboard from the case and place it on the motherboard box. Start the computer using the screwdriver trick from http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...w-troubleshoot-motherboard-issues-part-i.html

We had a comprehensive article on how to bench test your system but it seems to have moved. You can still check this link which contains a sumary of it :
http://www.techsupportforum.com/927331-post6.html

I will ask that this topic be moved to the Motherboards, Bios & CPU section where you'll have better support.


----------



## Beacon (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, I got the RAM in fine, but I still can't seem to get the NB in properly, one of the pins is fine, but the other sticks up, and I try to push it down into the mobo like it originally was, but it just pops up again..
Any ideas?


----------



## Beacon (Oct 12, 2006)

Anyone wanna help please?


----------



## ShortStuf (Mar 25, 2007)

What the hell? I just made a new topic trying to sort out my northbridge, and someone goes and bans me! Atleast have the decency to tell me why!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you were banned last december for spamming why it did not take and you were able to continue to post i don't know
you being still able to post,still showed in your posts a flagarent disregard of the forum rules


----------

